# Headlight wire on 5 H. P. Tecumseh?



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Somebody here that has a 5 H.P. Tecumseh on their snowblower and a headlight on it. Can you please tell me where the light wire comes from? I know it is at the stator but I dunno. Both my blowers have lighting capabilities according to manufacturer. Anybody have some insight? I sure would appreciate you looking at your machines and letting me know.


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

you might have to install a generator on it. I have the 8hp and it says right on the engine that it's light and electric start ready but I have to install the generator package to hook up a light on mine :/


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

8 hp tecumseh. ignition wire comes out from the flywheel under the carb cover so the throttle can ground out the motor to kill it.

on the other side I have 1 wire coming from behind the flywheel/starter and its connected to the light. light is grounded to the handle bars

According to the manual the wire from the light goes to the coil/alternator in this pic

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/part-number/611111/0071/143&pathTaken=partSearch&blt=14


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Light*

On a 10 HP Tecumseh it has a different stator than a non-light model, along with extra magnets on the flywheel. One pickup on the stator is for the points while the other is for the light (on a points engine).
I assume that a 5 hp points engine would be similar.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Might have a line on a different flywheel. Going to try to check on it today. Stay tuned.... May have to get one of the alternator coils that TD5771 posted... Or maybe just rely on the street lamps. We live on a pretty quiet street and since I'm retired I can even wait till daylight.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

micah68kj said:


> Might have a line on a different flywheel. Going to try to check on it today. Stay tuned.... May have to get one of the alternator coils that TD5771 posted... Or maybe just rely on the street lamps. We live on a pretty quiet street and since I'm retired I can even wait till daylight.


No dice on the flywheel. May be time to explore option of rechargable LED.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

If your engines say lighting capable you shouldn't need anything. 
Does it say on the motors or according to tecumseh with the right parts.

Might be worth it to pop off the flywheel and see what you have before spending anything.

If it isn't an option to make the motor produce. get a light fixture and a small lead acid battery from a kids ride on toy. They last, are rechargeable, and many are only 2 inch by 3 inch by 5 inch. You can tuck it up under the dash panel and charge it when needed.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I believe this is what I'm wanting but there is no part number or description. It has the light wire on it. It's that number 315 in the picture but it doesn't list it. No mention and no number.


----------

